# Crest Electronics, another fallen flag



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I got an email this morning. Navin is closing up shop at the end of July.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, isn't that just dandy! Two years after I purchase a Revolution throttle and trackside receiver the company goes belly up. Hopefully mine will last a while. I always thought that this was one of the few viable business lines that spun off of the Aristo Craft closing since the device was also used in the smaller scales. Yes, Navin's email states that he would still repair the units but is there another similar product out there that could be used instead of the Revolution? Maybe someone will pick up the Revolution Line. One can only hope.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I just received the email this morning.. So sorry to read the news. Best of everything, Navin.. Best of everything.

Thanks for producing a great product...


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad that Navin could not make a go of it.
I think the problem was the inability of Crest to make a dent in the small scale DCC market. Lewis did have some grandiose plans.
I doubt anyone would take it on now. The Technology Crest used is pretty much behind the times. Blue Rail is fast becoming the dominant Remote Control form in the smaller scales.
.....and if it isn't Blue Rail, Deltang is making big inroads in battery R/C for "N" & "H0".

I wish Navin well in whatever field he chooses.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand another individual plans to take over.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This Crest news is really a surprise. They had just released the old Aristo 29111B and D wheel sets. I had hopes that the rollerbearing trucks would be next.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Treeman said:


> I understand another individual plans to take over.


Hopefully so. It's a good, easy-to-use system. I remain quite pleased with it, though I've been migrating towards wireless (deadrail) DCC lately to take advantage of the latest generation of decoders from QSI, Soundtraxx, and TCS. 

Later,

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade I never decided to go with the system. Did DCC instead due to taking to long for the system to come out. Wish Navin the best. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

So, getting the revo updated to the latest firmware should be a priority for all!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> So, getting the revo updated to the latest firmware should be a priority for all!!!!


Please explain why.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike hopefully not Scott or the price will
triple


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Because you cannot do it yourself, you need Navin. 



Randy Stone said:


> Please explain why.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Sure glad I didn't have the funds to invest in this system now. I was thinking of saving up for the Crest system, but looks like that is now going to be a no go. Hopefully I can come up with the funds for the used TE transmitter I need that another member here has. At least my 2 10 Amp Ultima power packs and the wireless receivers both still function perfectly. If my TE transmitter hadn't went bad, then I'd still be using that system that I'd been using since 1997!

First Aristo, which were my favorite loco's track and rolling stock to purchase, now Crest is going the same way by the wayside. So sad to see these things just go away like this.

I'm really kind of surprised that USA Trains didn't go along the same route as quite a few of these other large scale train makers have gone.

Looks like we're going to be quite limited in large scale train items if this trend keeps up.


----------

